# July 2013 - Coral frag extravaganza meet



## Zvonmonet

*Vendor list updated July 14*

I would like to announce Coral Frag Extravaganza 2013

*PLEASE VISIT THE WEBSITE FOR CURRENT INFO

www.Fragmeet.com*

*LOCATION:* 9600 Bathurst Street, Vaughan, Ontario, L6A 3Z8 (Lebovic Community Campus) 3000 SQ feet Facility
*DATE:* JULY 28TH, 2013.
*TIME:* 12PM
*ADMISSION:* $5 for Adults, Kids Free with an Adult

*VENDOR INFO:*

*Vendor fee:* $100. We expecting 500+ people coming in through the door.

*Tables:* Tables size is to be determined from 4-8 feet. Tables have linen covers.

Bring your own extension cords and powerstrips, there are many power outlets throughout the place. Bring tape to tape your cords down.

*Signage:* Making a banner or logo for either the front of the table or the wall behind you will go a long way towards a professional appearance.

*Lighting:* We'll have the main lights off and the windows will be covered, to better showcase the corals. If your display is mainly dry goods, etc, a light source might be a good idea.

*
Cash box and change:* Bring something to hold your money, and have a good amount of change for people. We are not responsible for losses.

*Setup: *Show up early if you have a booth. Vendors are highly encouraged to arrive at 10am to set up and let the corals open up. Doors open at 12pm. Vendors will be entering the facility from the back side, i will provide each individual with the map of the location. After you bring everything in from the back you will have to re-park your car in the main parking lot (outside, underground or on the street.) its FREE parking.

*Packing up:* The facility IS BEAUTIFUL, we need to avoid spills or accidents and be able to clean it after ourselves. Please be as careful as possible siphoning your water out of the tank and moving it from the facility. Bring extra towels and paper towels to clean after yourself.

*Bags:* Please have proper bag sizes to accommodate your coral's needs. Please do not use zip lock bags. If anyone needs bags please message me and i can provide you with different bag sizes for a cost. I am asking all the vendors to bring big plastic bags to place the frags in so people don't have to walk around with 20 frags in their hands.

*Cooler:* If you plan to sell frags outside of a tank (ie in bag form) be sure to bring them in an insulated bag or box to keep the temps as regulated as possible.
*
Max water volume per table:* 20-30 gallons
*
Maximum power per vendor:* We need to try to stay under 300w per venor.

*
FLOOR PLAN*









If someone has preference where to be located please feel free to reserve your spots. If we`ll need more tables, we are going to reserve the 2nd identical room.

Regards, 
Vlad


----------



## aquatic_expressions

Is there a site where more information can be viewed? Who is hosting it? Where is the venue being held?


----------



## Zvonmonet

Hey, the venue is going to be located at Bathurst and Rutherford, I believe I will be able to confirm it by today. Its a beautiful location, food abailable, lots of parking, great room size. We can fit probably close to 300-400 people at once. The website will be up in the next few days. Let me know if you have any more questions

Vlad


----------



## aquatic_expressions

Will you post vendor information such as cost on this thread or will it be posted on the site once it is ready?


----------



## Flexin5

cool, i'll be there, it's down the street from me..lol


----------



## Zvonmonet

Vendor info Updated.


----------



## altcharacter

Just a few questions and concerns that you can hopefully clear up:

9600 Bathurst Street in Vaughn is an empty lot as far as I know.
What time?
Will your location hold 500 people?
Table size 4-8 feet. There is a huge difference in size there as a vendor
"We cannot have any spills" This really doesn't make sense since you're dealing with people that are putting their hands into frag tanks. You might want to reconsider your location...
Max water volume per table 30g? Will your tables hold 30g of water and frags?

Also, could you remove the link on Facebook directing people to GTAA. As far as I know the website hasn't endorsed this.


----------



## Zvonmonet

If you google it, it will come up. Its a HUGE community centre with an underground parking lot. There will be posters all over the building to guide you where it will be. It's on the main floor.

12PM

My location can hold over 1000 people, 350 can be in the room at one time. I might get a 2nd identical room depending on the number of vendors and expected people. The facility has an underground parking lot, outdoor parking lot and people can park on the street.
There are alsoan outdoor BBQ and a Cafeteria with food and drinks.

Spills are ok, just need to be limited. Its bare floors so its ok. We just need to watch it and be somewhat tidy.

4-8 feet tables. I need to confirm this, its really all depending on the number of vendors. MOST Likely it will be 8 foot tables. 

Those are not cheap dollar store tables so yeah they will hold 30g of water. 

Hope it answers your questions.

IF the moderators have a problem with that facebook link i will remove it, other than that i am not promoting anything just trying to get some numbers. If you have any other ideas how i get a guest estimate please let me know


----------



## Zvonmonet

Tables have been confirmed for 8 by 3 foot

Floor plan Updated

Website will be completed hopefully by Tomorrow, sorry just been really tied up with work.


----------



## J_T

So, I just spent the evening with Vlad; 

While the info has been a bit scattered, I think this show is going to be as good as London, maybe even better. 

I'm in


----------



## Zvonmonet

Thanks Jon,

It was great meeting with you, we got much needed help and suggestions that we are definitely going to implement. We have some great ideas for this show, to make it as enjoyable as possible for everyone.

Stay tuned


----------



## verano

This event should be great cant wait for it!!


----------



## Zvonmonet

website posted please check it out. vendor list is not finalized a lot of people dont have logos so didnt post them yet.


----------



## verano

finally the site is up. Good stuff


----------



## fesso clown

got a link for the website? you're not hitting on google.


----------



## fury165

http://www.fragmeet.com/


----------



## Zvonmonet

updated vendor list


----------



## explor3r

Looking forward for this one Im in too Vla, I hope it turns better than London since is closer to all of us in GTA...


----------



## darkangel66n

I will be there for sure. Looking forward to it and making room. LOL


----------



## Flexin5

can't wait! should be a good turnout


----------



## swissgaurd

hey vlad excellent cant wait

vic


----------



## Zvonmonet

Vendor list updated


----------



## Zvonmonet

Vendor Tables are almost sold out. A few more spots available and Vendor floor plan updated

*Tentative Floor Plan*


----------



## Ben J

pretty excited for this. Hopefully there will be some good deals!


----------



## altcharacter

Very interesting! I think I'm sold on coming to this, now I just need to find out who needs help at their table


----------



## Flexin5

Frag time! awwww snaP! lol


----------



## Zvonmonet

Me  haha


----------



## LipmanJ

I cant wait for this! It will be my first frag meet so very excited .
Best part is its only a 2 min walk from my house. See you all there!


----------



## J_T

Met Vlad at the venue last night. This will be easy for the vendors to access from the back of the room. Lots of room for more than one car to unload. There is a huge amount of parking. There is also a huge field, and park at the community centre. So, lots for kids to do if they are with you, and getting restless.

Also noticed the website has updated. People that want to sell a handful of corals can get a spot at a shared table for a very reasonable price. Sell some frags, then use that money to buy frags! Win-win


----------



## Bayinaung

Hey is the admission free or is there still $5. It's a deal breaker for me LOL I just might drop by to look see but if you're charging admission I won't bother with the long track up north.


----------



## altcharacter

Bayinaung said:


> Hey is the admission free or is there still $5. It's a deal breaker for me LOL I just might drop by to look see but if you're charging admission I won't bother with the long track up north.


I find this pretty offensive actually...


----------



## altcharacter

Please guys. The man is trying to put together an amazing event for the reefing community and everyone wants to get in for free? He has spent his time and his money to put this together for everyone so please don't offend the man by trying to lowball him to get in free. It's $5


----------



## Bayinaung

altcharacter said:


> I find this pretty offensive actually...


you have a pretty queer sense of sensibility.


----------



## Bayinaung

altcharacter said:


> Please guys. The man is trying to put together an amazing event for the reefing community and everyone wants to get in for free? He has spent his time and his money to put this together for everyone so please don't offend the man by trying to lowball him to get in free. It's $5


the man is trying to make money. It's a free frickin enterprise. As is, I'm not that keen nor interested except maybe to say hi to a few guys. Count me out. See you at the frag meet in toronto perhaps.


----------



## J_T

Bayinaung said:


> the man is trying to make money. It's a free frickin enterprise. As is, I'm not that keen nor interested except maybe to say hi to a few guys. Count me out. See you at the frag meet in toronto perhaps.


Actually, he is hoping (please read that for what it is, hope!) to cover the cost of the venue with the door. There are all the other fee's to look at aswell.

If $5 is too much go look at your tank again...

Hell, I have spent more than $5 just to chat with friends...

$5 door, grab some raffle tickets, chance to score some rediculous raffle items, and a fun day out.... Or, I don't know, paint your wall, and watch it dry?


----------



## altcharacter

I assume he is just trying to get in for free


----------



## LipmanJ

wow, i cant believe that even just happend, its $5 to have a great day. If $5 is too much then you are clearly coming to the wrong event. This is cheaper then most covers at bars downtown. 

Next time just dont say anything at all. Dont be cheap, and insulting. 

On a side note, Im looking forward to seeing everyone there, its going to be a great day!


----------



## darkangel66n

Looking forward to the event myself. People who have never put a large event together may have no idea of how much time and money an event like this takes to put together.


----------



## Zvonmonet

Thanks guys appreciate the support. hope to see you all there.

by the way anyone interested in grabbing a drink after the event? maybe some local pub?


----------



## Zvonmonet

I had no idea myself how much time and GAS it takes. To be honest i just can't wait for Sunday.

If anyone has any last minute ideas or suggestions feel free to shoot them at me.


----------



## LipmanJ

no one really knows me, but im willing to grab a drink after and get to know everyone.


----------



## Zvonmonet

I don't know too many people either. Getting to know all of you would be good tho


----------



## darkangel66n

I could be convinced to have a drink.


----------



## Flexin5

There's a st.louis wings place near my house with a patio where we can all grab a drink after, it's right across the street from the wonderland passenger pick up/drop off.


----------



## Zvonmonet

yeah that could work, we'll all talk about it there.


----------



## Fish_Man

See you all there Sunday


----------



## sig

Fish_Man said:


> See you all there Sunday


 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## notclear

But shouldn't we go home as soon as possible after getting those frags?


----------



## Zvonmonet

Corals survive 24+ hours of shipping, as long as you don't expose them to crazy cold or hot temperatures. You should be fine for a drink or 2. 

JUST GOT THE MAXSPECT RAZOR and DOSING PUMP SHIPPED 

We are all set for Sunday


----------



## Fragbox

see everyone there!!

we will have a couple hundred frags to choose from : )
the nicest stuff as usual


----------



## Zvonmonet

A few more items have been added to the raffle list. The list is growing day by day, OVER $3000 worth of items.

We are 1 DAY AWAY, Can't to see you all there.

If anyone has any questions feel free to ask away.

Vlad


----------



## badmedicine

I have never been to a frag meet, so I am a bit tingly all over (maybe too much caffeine)- still excited just the same to go.

Will vendors accept M/C or debit??? The reason I ask is because I intend to buy if the items I want are there. Also I need receipts as my insurance company will be paying the bill.

See you there... I'll be the guy that looks like a kid in a candy store


----------



## Fragbox

Fragbox does accept credit cards : )


----------



## Zvonmonet

Oakville reef is also goning to have one. Not sure about anyone else


----------



## rburns24

"I have never been to a frag meet, so I am a bit tingly all over (maybe too much caffeine)- still excited just the same to go"

Too funny. I could have written that, especially the part about too much caffeine.


----------



## J_T

rburns24 said:


> "I have never been to a frag meet, so I am a bit tingly all over (maybe too much caffeine)- still excited just the same to go"
> 
> Too funny. I could have written that, especially the part about too much caffeine.


I could write it too, but for me, I have exceeded the "recommended" intake of energy drinks! Did you know that with that much sugar, you get the shakes? I crashed last night for the first time this week, and now I am at it again glueing all the stuff I cut all week!

Can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Count me in for one!


----------



## darkangel66n

badmedicine said:


> See you there... I'll be the guy that looks like a kid in a candy store


That will describe about 100 people there. LOL


----------



## superfishy45

This will be my first time attending one of these. I have been so excited to be going!!!!!


----------



## altcharacter

Due to my kid being in the hospital yesterday and not going on vacation I will be there with the family!!! My wife is bringing her imagination and cash


----------



## darkangel66n

altcharacter said:


> Due to my kid being in the hospital yesterday and not going on vacation I will be there with the family!!! My wife is bringing her imagination and cash


I hope your child is ok.


----------



## altcharacter

She is good! Thanks


----------



## darkangel66n

Wow what an event. While I did not meet many people I had a great time. Now looking for a place to put all the frags we bought. Looking forward to the Oct one now. LOL


----------



## LipmanJ

First I would like to thank Vlad for an amazing day! My First meet and not my last, I had a blast!. Thanks for all your hard work and effort!.

I would also like to say that everyone I met today was super friendly and helpful and I thank you all for that. My tanks only 4 months old so all the help and information I was given today as extremely helpful.

Looking forward to seeing you all again soon!

-Josh


----------



## badmedicine

This was my first frag-event. Both my son and I had a great time meeting seeing the incredibly diverse amount of frags available (I am presently in the dog house for buying too much). Wow so many colours to choose from !!

Thank you Vlad as well as all the other vendors- great time. I'll be back in October!
(Nice location too).

P.S that was me who won the Hanna checkers- something I was really, really wanting.


----------



## altcharacter

Did I win the razor or the fish??????


----------



## loonie

I like this event, only, I wish all the vendors state their price instead of asking for everyone since some have different price for each frag,. Bought a number of frags and wonder I won anything at raffle since I left at 2pm.


----------



## darkangel66n

If anyone took pictures it would be awesome if they could post them.


----------



## fury165

This was my first Frag meet ever and my hats off to Vlad, the sponsors and all of the vendors especially the MJC crew, Alex, Phil and Kracken team! It was nice to meet up with the familiars and make some new people while getting some super deals on great frags. Can't wait for the October event and i'm sure glad that we are FINALLY having local meets like these - keep em comin'!

Oh did I mention I cleaned up in the raffles??? I took home the Maxspect Razors, Gift certificate from MJC, PHYTO from Phil and a sweet chalice from chalice Kings amongst other Sorry Alt


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Roger definitely clean house!!! Was great to see everyone there!!! Thanks to both our host for an awesome event!!


----------



## J_T

Well done Vlad. I can't imagine that running a show is easy. The venue was great! Security was very accomidating. I lost my first parking stub, and there was no delay, gate opened. Very easy to get in and out of the venue with everything. I for one will be happy to return for next years??? Too soon???

Looked like everyone had a good day! I didn't hear any grumbles. Mind you I was pretty busy at the table.

Again, thanks for all your work putting this event together.


----------



## FragCave

Thanks Vla for organizing this even I really enjoyed it with the little free time I had to walk around and try to get some candy for myself, I loved that I get to see so many familiar faces and get to met really nice people...ohhhh did I mention that Greg was there...what !!!!..yes he was there for about 10 min.
Thanks Madjelly gangsters for helping me pack, thanks Margie too and special thanks to JT the king of the acrilyc who made my life easier with all his great ideas.
Thanks MR chicharron for the chicharoon and I hope more events come up!!!!
Thanks Incredible aquarium for the beautiful tabling acro


----------



## Taipan

It was a good time had by all. The venue was beautiful. I felt under dressed.... I'm not used to high class venues  Thanks so much.

Kraken's clowns were cute in those little crystal balls. 

It was nice to put a "name to a face" to the gentlemen behind Mad Jelly.

Thanks to Patrick and Hubert for the fun conversation and Daniel at AK for my Orange Aussie Frogspawn 

Fragcave - I'll make good use out of those frag discs. Thanks!

Finally....Mr. Fury165....was on FIRE at the prize table.


----------



## explor3r

Taipan said:


> It was a good time had by all. The venue was beautiful. I felt under dressed.... I'm not used to high class venues  Thanks so much.
> 
> Kraken's clowns were cute in those little crystal balls.
> 
> It was nice to put a "name to a face" to the gentlemen behind Mad Jelly.
> 
> Thanks to Patrick and Hubert for the fun conversation and Daniel at AK for my Orange Aussie Frogspawn
> 
> Fragcave - I'll make good use out of those frag discs. Thanks!
> 
> Finally....Mr. Fury165....was on FIRE at the prize table.


Thanks Red for the coffee I really needed something to drink
Mr Fury promised me to share the raffle items he won....


----------



## Taipan

explor3r said:


> Thanks Red for the coffee I really needed something to drink
> Mr Fury promised me to share the raffle items he won....


A.) You do realize that coffee was my second choice (cerveza). I didn't want to get into trouble at this 1st event. 

B.) It's true. Mr. Fury165 loves sharing. I'm sure he will spread the love.  lol


----------



## fury165

explor3r said:


> Thanks Red for the coffee I really needed something to drink
> Mr Fury promised me to share the raffle items he won....





Taipan said:


> A.) You do realize that coffee was my second choice (cerveza). I didn't want to get into trouble at this 1st event.
> 
> B.) It's true. Mr. Fury165 loves sharing. I'm sure he will spread the love.  lol


Lol anything for two of my favorite fishy peeps!


----------



## Zvonmonet

I would like to thank all the Vendors, Sponsors and everyone else who came out. We had some amazing frags, amazing raffle items and amazing people to be around with.

As stressful as this was, i had a blast myself and i enjoyed every second of it. (i am running on 2 sleepless days  and somehow still kicking it)

If it wasn't for you guys, this event wouldn't have happened. 

Looking forward to the October event myself, hope to see you all there and maybe, i'll organize something again in the future.


----------



## [email protected]

A great Big *Thank You* to Vlad and his family for organizing this terrific event and to the GTA for their tremendous hospitality, fun and enthusiasm. We had an absolute blast meeting everyone, putting faces to names and looking at all of the terrific coral, frags and hard work every vendor put into this event.


----------



## Flexin5

Great event! thanks Vlad for putting it on, it must have been a ton of work but it paid off! beautiful venue!


----------



## teemee

Way to go, Vlad, it was a great event!
The venue was absolutely beautiful.
I had lots of fun being FragCave's bag lady, and saying hi to all of my GTAA friends. 
Congrats to Roger for cleaning up at the Raffle. Too bad he ran off so quickly, I would have had him go buy me a lottery ticket 
Hope to see you all at Toronto Frags on October 5th!


----------



## thmh

Thanks Vlad for hosting an awesome event! Team MJC had a blast!!!


----------



## fury165

teemee said:


> Congrats to Roger for cleaning up at the Raffle. Too bad he ran off so quickly, I would have had him go buy me a lottery ticket
> Hope to see you all at Toronto Frags on October 5th!


LOL, I actually did buy some lottery tickets after quite a few people suggesting I should. I won 12.00 on one 3.00 scratch and win card . We will see if my luck holds tomorrow on the 649 drawing


----------

